# BULK Worm Hooks



## fender66 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys.....

I need to buy more worm hooks (plastics, not live bait) and want to buy them in bulk. 25, 50 or even 100 count. I'm tired of buying the 5 packs. Any advice on where to find them?


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Try Hookerz Tackle.

I personally like their hooks.

https://www.hookerztackle.com/


----------



## Brine (Jun 28, 2010)

Bass Pro sells Gammy's in a 25 pack. Not sure how they compare in price to some of the other online retailers though.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> Bass Pro sells Gammy's in a 25 pack. Not sure how they compare in price to some of the other online retailers though.



I actually just found that about 15 minutes ago. Their pricing was better than most that I found, so I went ahead and placed my order. Thanks for the info.

Mods....

Unless you this thread might offer something worthwhile to others....it can be deleted.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 28, 2010)

You can get the 25 packs on ebay for way less.


----------

